# Amelia Rose ~~~~here she is story to come when time



## bexxie

well guys here she is will tell the birth story when get a minute

She was 2 weeks early not overdue but healthy so all good

https://img237.imageshack.us/img237/6502/p4040024wp8.jpg








daves reaction when she came out

https://img239.imageshack.us/img239/5462/p4040037it5.jpg


----------



## Imi

_Awww shes lovely!_

_Congrats bex! ... welcome to the world amelia ... love the name _
_xxx_


----------



## Trinity

Aww congratulations Bex she is lovely .. and such a gorgeous name!

Well done hun .. look forward to hearing your story.


----------



## Cat

Early? god bex your pregnancy has been all over the place with whats been going on!

Love the name and she looks georgeous, contrats to you both, hope it wasnt all to traumatic. Look forward to the birth storey!


----------



## ablaze

awww bless her!!! shesd a cutie!!! and lol at ur oh!!!


----------



## Yvonne

Aww bex congrats to you and dave

she is a beautiful little girl! :happydance:


----------



## Jo

Aww she is gorgeous hunny xx


----------



## Kina

Cat said:


> Early? god bex your pregnancy has been all over the place with whats been going on!
> 
> Love the name and she looks georgeous, contrats to you both, hope it wasnt all to traumatic. Look forward to the birth storey!

Yeah that!! Lol. Love the name :) How did they work out she was early? I'm easily confuddled rofl


----------



## Imi

Kina said:


> Yeah that!! Lol. Love the name :) How did they work out she was early? I'm easily confuddled rofl

:blush: i just had to ask Yvanne the same thing on MSN i thought i was being a thick fooka :dohh: 

Soweee bex i thought she was over? im not with it PG brain making me even more of a dumb ass than usual!

xxx


----------



## ablaze

lol, as i jst sed 2 imi...

callum was due on 21st aug, i had him on teh 20th aug, only to be told he was 2 weeks late not 1 day early!!!! doh!!!


----------



## vicky

Congratulations hun love the name and she aboustly beautiful, HOw were you earlie Bex


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congt love tha name


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations bex and Dave. She's beautiful.

Me confused too 2 weeks early? 

Hope u get more sleep than me!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Bex, lovely name :D


----------



## FJL

Congrats on such a beautiful baby girl :)

I can't wait to hear your story!


----------



## weestar21

awwww she is lovely hun, im so happy for you both and the look on your OH face just made me giggle bless him.
Stunning name you have chosen and i wish you all a happy and healthy future

take care hun
xxxxxxx


----------



## Tam

Been looking forward to the pics!!!

Awwwwwwww babe she is lovely!! A good healthy weight, bless her!

Hope Dave has recovered :lol:

Congratulations Bex, Dave & Chloe.....she is lovely! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Layla

Congrats!!

Shes stunning :D

xx


----------



## Cat

Im guessing thry didnt date you right after you M/C

Just a thought I had last night though, this means that she was due after the 1st April afterall, so you sould be able to get the 9 months maternity leave afterall! You will have to look into it!


----------



## bexxie

hi v.quick as feeding

she was head to foot in vernix,no nails hardley and no eyelashes,they recon dates wrong after m/c and showed bigger for scans. ok at sleeping bit scarey but we are getting there,i would do it again tom but not with epi,i have hads horrible internal stitches where they broke waters but dont care as so happy...

she is amelia but i am calling her millie to speak as amelia too muh of mouthful for small baby.

will be on when i can propely
thanks bex


----------



## KX

Congratulations!She is beautiful!:hugs:


----------



## Helen

Congratulations Bex. She is lovely. :happydance:


----------



## Suz

Congrats! What a cuttie Pie! Im so glad she if finally Here. I love the picture of Dave, that says it all!


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Congrat Bexxie, She looks lovely, you sure she's Dave's? LOL!!!

Dave looked well shocked, what was he expecting an Alien?


----------



## stephlw25

Awww congrats ! she is gorgeous!!xx


----------



## bexxie

lol at paul

I dunno what that look was all about really i think he was shocked that it was in fact a BABY lol

Ha ha


----------



## Amanda

Awww! She's beautiful babe!!!!


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

awww congrats hun she is gorgous 
love her name


----------



## twinkletoes

Cingratulations hunni. shes beautiful x


----------

